# Wasp sting scare



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bess was stung by a wasp this morning just under her nose ... it obviously hurt/shocked her and within a couple of minutes she had gone all drowsy and floppy with eyes rolling.

I called the emergency out of hours vet number, but no reply ... had a look on Wasp threads on the forum but there was quite a lot to read through and I was panicking a bit ... so called Stephen at JD ... it was reassuring to speak to him and I gave Bess water with ice which she drank, lots of cuddles and kept her awake.

Tried emergency vet again and got an answer ... vet asked if she was breathing ok, said that wasp stings can be dangerous as they can go into anaphalactic (spelling?) shock. She said that if that was going to happen with Bess it probably would have done so by now.

Vet's main advice was to give Piriton ... and as she is a puppy to give half a tablet ... she said not to give the one-a-day Piriteze, but Piriton. Bess happily took half a tablet hidden in some cooked chicken.

We only had the one-a-day sort in the cupboard so Chris had to dash out and find an open chemist! Now I know, I will definitely keep Piriton in our medicine cupboard as its better to give it immediately.

Sorry Stephen to call on a bank holiday morning ... thank you for your help.

Poor Bess has swelling on one side under her nose ....but she has now perked up ....phew!!! That was a nasty scare. Good to know, though, what to do if it ever happened again.

Sue x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh no, poor Bess - you must have been so scared, but great to hear she seems ok now.

Wasps are my nightmare at the moment. They seem so be lazily hovering in the grass and Biscuit has to pounce on them. She's got a couple in her mouth then dropped them, but I'm on edge in the garden that one will sting her.

Lots of cuddles for Bess this morning and thank god for Stephen to the rescue  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Oh Sue, how scary! Poor Bess - hope she's all fine soon. Excellent advice for any future emergencies. Makes you think maybe enrolling on a doggie first aid course might be a plan!
Love to Bess xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh poor Bess! I think I only have Piriteze, will check my cupboard!

Glad she is Ok xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

poor you two ,Buddy was stung in his mouth after only being home a couple of days i too rang Stephen LOL ,we gave Buddy ice and water and all was well it was scary though as Buddy was in shock.
Gald shes ok now dx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Bess, and you! Wasps seem very rife this year as i have heard of a number of dogs being stung and was at a christening yesterday and a friends daughter got stung.

Always good to know what to do should it happen.

x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

glad she is ok!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Sue, what a scare! I'm glad Bess has picked up now. Thank you so much for your description and remedy. We too only have the one a day Piriteze in so tomorrow I think I'll go and get some standard piriton just in case! Iced water we can do immediately no problem!

Big cuddle for Bess. 

Karen xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh Sue what a horrible thing to happen! Izzy was sniffing around a bee the other day then came to me with saliva pouring out of her mouth, and this continued for some time. The bee was missing its wings! I guess she got a small sting but there were no other effects. I am glad the vet said to give piriton as I have been told that, but there was a thread on here a while ago that said not to give piriton. It makes sense though doesn't it.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I am glad the vet said to give piriton as I have been told that, but there was a thread on here a while ago that said not to give piriton. It makes sense though doesn't it.


Yes it does make sense ... it certainly brought the swelling down quickly. I would give it again, if need be, as you don't how in advance if they will have a bad reaction or not.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sue how scary and horrible for you. Crikey, I would have panicked too as you know every second counts. Thank goodness for Stephen and puriton. And thanks for sharing this with us all as we can all now be better prepared if it happens to us. 

Lots of cuddles to Bess xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We think my puppy Izzie got stung on her paw about a month ago, we didn't see anything but she started limping and when stood still she kept lifting up her front paw so she wasn't stood on it, she was in a very loving mood sitting on my knee however she was shaking, we were very worried at first but we thought if it was just a wasp sting so she'd be okay, we couldn't see any cuts on her leg or anything, but hearing that wasp stings can harm them worried me readin this because we didn't think it would... Anyway Izzie managed to sleep it off and she was fine, however in future I know that there's a risk and I will look in to it, thanks  & i'm glad you're pup is okay


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks ... I'm pleased Izzie is ok too.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks  me too as I didn't know it was dangerous :S


----------



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

Daisy has just been playing with a wasp this thread is really helpful off to get piriton. Who is Stephen and can I have his number please? Just in case
Many thanks


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Being from the states I'm wondering if Piriton is the equilivent of Benedryl here? Is it an antihistamine? I have Benedryl tablets here and would probably give 1/3 to 1/2 tablet to Sami or Carley if this happens. Hornets and wasps seem particularly bad here now and they do love to chase after them.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Bess! Glad she is well now. This happened to Lola when she was about 18 weeks old. Thankfully she reacted only by getting some localised swelling where she was stung on her bottom lip. I took her to the vet straightaway as I was worried about the swelling getting worse and her airway getting obstructed. She got steroid and antihistamine and was back to normal in a couple of days. Took the swelling longer than I thought it would to go down!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad Bess was ok!


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

caradunne said:


> Oh Sue what a horrible thing to happen! Izzy was sniffing around a bee the other day then came to me with saliva pouring out of her mouth, and this continued for some time. The bee was missing its wings! I guess she got a small sting but there were no other effects. I am glad the vet said to give piriton as I have been told that, but there was a thread on here a while ago that said not to give piriton. It makes sense though doesn't it.


I have no experience of wasp stings so it is good to know what to do in that event, however as for not giving piriton my daughter has a westie and he has had a pririton a day for last few years as you probably know they are renowned for skin conditions and piriton appears to help and has done him no harm, glad things are okay now.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> So glad Bess was ok!


Thanks - although this happened a long while ago now, in August 2011. I'm so glad the info was helpful though, I remember the vet said half a piraton for a puppy and a whole tablet for an adult dog. S x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Bess. Glad she's ok now. I have Piriton in stock so will keep it in mind. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Thanks - although this happened a long while ago now, in August 2011. I'm so glad the info was helpful though, I remember the vet said half a piraton for a puppy and a whole tablet for an adult dog. S x



Oh yes, just noticed the date of the last post 
Still glad Bess was ok though


----------

